

Copyright Office Seeks To Make It More Difficult To Retain DMCA Safe Harbors - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111227/17285417210/copyright-office-seeks-to-make-it-more-difficult-to-retain-dmca-safe-harbors.shtml

======
Natsu
This is both worrying and unnecessary. As the responses point out, entries are
dated to prevent claiming safe harbor after the fact and people don't DMCA
sites that no longer exist.

However, I fear that it will likely be allowed simply because it allows them
to collect more fees. I certainly don't know that for sure by any means, but
if I had to bet on it, well...

------
Joakal
Add it to the anti-SOPA bill; allow outdated DMCA agents.

Bam, people don't get screwed over as much by the copyright industry.

